# GON Outdoor Blast in Macon



## yelojaket

Who's planning on attending? My wife and 2 kids will be there Saturday afternoon for the show and then the GONetwork dinner for the truck drawing. Thinking about spending the night and going back Sunday morning as well. Anyone have any recommendations on a decent place to stay??


----------



## Just 1 More

Dates & Times????????


----------



## yelojaket

Sorry, I should have mentioned the dates...August 8, 9 and 10 (Friday through Sunday) I believe. The Truck Buck Shootout semifinals are Saturday and Finals are Sunday. Also having a BBQ Cookoff contest and lots of free fun stuff for kids to do. 

This is GON's version of the Buckarama since their little fued and "divorce" a few years ago....


----------



## redneckcamo

exactly where is it gonna be held in macon ???   last year was my LAST year at the atlanta buckorama ..... so I think I will see if yall macon folk can do it rite !!!!


----------



## Bitteroot

Highly recomend the 1842 Inn. You will like it and kill two birds with one stone, YOUR WIFE WILL LOVE IT! She might as well enjoy her stay in Macon too!


----------



## rhbama3

I'm planning on running over for the saturday. BBQ and Turkey calls? I gotta go!


----------



## whitetaco02

redneckcamo said:


> exactly where is it gonna be held in macon ???   last year was my LAST year at the atlanta buckorama ..... so I think I will see if yall macon folk can do it rite !!!!



Macon centreplex.  I went last year and saw the finals on the shootout!  It was awesome!


----------



## Unicoidawg

Do they have the same basic set up as the buckarama as far as booths selling stuff and what not?????? Also while we are on the subject what about the QDMA thing up in Chattanooga???? Heck that is closer than Macon to me...............


----------



## whitetaco02

To be honest with you, it is better.  Buckarama is like a flea market to me.

I recommend watching the truck buck shootout.  It is pretty intense!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong

I'll be there, ya'll look for the TRAX Turkey Calls booth.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

I have every intention of being there, good way to get fired up for deer season


----------



## Sterlo58

I would like to go to Macon this year. I have not been to the Buckarama since the mess between GON and GWF.


----------



## rutandstrut

I will be at this Show in Booth 2107. Look for Rut 'n' Strut Game Calls. See you there!


----------



## Nicodemus

We`ll be there for the weekend, doin` primitive skills demos.


----------



## copecowboy84

Now that i know i will be there. I havent been to a buckorama in bout 6 years. what happened bewteen GON and buckorama?


----------



## southwoodshunter

Didn't go last year... may have to try to make it this year... 
good jump start for deer season...


----------



## Jake Allen

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll be there for the weekend, doin` primitive skills demos.



Sure look forward to that.
I will be there Saturday during the show, and for the Network banquet that evening.


----------



## magnumrecovery

I'm planning on being there.


----------



## Branchminnow

Nicodemus said:


> We`ll be there for the weekend, doin` primitive skills demos.



glad to hear this....Im looking forward to finally meeting you!


----------



## Milkman

Here is a link from the GON homepage about the event

http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=151


----------



## whitetaco02

Does anybody know how much it is to get in?  Last year it was free but I am sure this year it will cost some.


----------



## Milkman

whitetaco02 said:


> Does anybody know how much it is to get in?  Last year it was free but I am sure this year it will cost some.



Read the link on post # 20


----------



## whitetaco02

Milkman said:


> Read the link on post # 20




   

I went straight to the body of the message!  Sorry!


----------



## head buster

I'll be there. I'll try to drag my wife there. I'll tell her they'll be dogs of all kinds. She'll be knocking the door down to go then.


----------



## wildlands

I will be there. United Blood Trackers will have a booth set up to talk about tracking dogs. Randy Vick which many of you down there on the line know is coming up from Thomasville, and a few other UBT members from around Ga and one from Florida will be there.  Head buster we will have dogs there so bring the wife.


----------



## Bitteroot

Affirmative, I will be there. Going to take a taxi down there from Calhoun, cause I'm driving a new truck home!


----------



## Soybean

ill be there with my wife.  im representing district 9 in the GONetwork drawing for a new truck

hopefully my wife will bring the luck


----------



## tuffdawg

Are we allowed to bring dogs? Ya know, just to walk around and socialize.


----------



## wildlands

We had to get permission to bring the dogs in for the booth so I doubt they are going to allow them for general public to walk around. But never know give GON a call and see. You are like me, if the dog can go all the better, more socialization training.

Ken


----------



## gpigate

ill be there. come by the Predator Trail Cams booth.


----------



## Jasper

Will be there Saturday with my boys. My oldest is in the GONetwork SEEDS drawing again. Hopefully the 3rd times the charm and we'll be going on a Texas hunt........


----------



## head buster

tuffdawg said:


> Are we allowed to bring dogs? Ya know, just to walk around and socialize.



Any one called or can answer the question? Can we bring em?


----------



## Milkman

head buster said:


> Any one called or can answer the question? Can we bring em?



Here is a link to the Centreplex contact numbers. Click on the "contact us" link near the bottom

http://www.maconcentreplex.com/

Link to GON is on the top of the forum page


----------



## micahdean

*macon*

as far as somewhere to stay, i live in macon and you wouldnt catch me anywhere on the southern end or downtown past 9pm. as long as youre on the northside you'll be ok. riverside and tom hill blvd has some nice rooms.


----------



## whitetaco02

micahdean said:


> as far as somewhere to stay, i live in macon and you wouldnt catch me anywhere on the southern end or downtown past 9pm. as long as youre on the northside you'll be ok. riverside and tom hill blvd has some nice rooms.



Get you a hotel here in Warner Robins and drive up.  Only about a 20 minute ride or so depending on how you drive!


----------



## Greg Tench

Im planning on attending. Hope to be there all weekend.


----------



## Nicodemus

Greg Tench said:


> Im planning on attending. Hope to be there all weekend.




Look forward to meetin` you Greg!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I'll be there Sat. or Sunday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hey Nic, want some more teeth?


----------



## Greg Tench

Nicodemus said:


> Look forward to meetin` you Greg!



Back at ya Brother Nic !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Nic, want some more teeth?




I can always use a few more! I`ll trade for some with you!


----------



## choctawlb

I'll be there to try and keep Nick straight.
Ken


----------



## Nicodemus

choctawlb said:


> I'll be there to try and keep Nick straight.
> Ken







If this ankle ain`t healed, you might have to tote me, my plunder, my knappin` kit, all that rock, and my weapons, all but my rifle and one `hawk! I can handle those two!


----------



## Oldstick

Yeah, I am going to attend and try to look some of ya'll up.  They are pretty much right about the rooms.  The north area of Macon or up to Forsyth.  Otherwise look at the Byron, Warner Robins and Perry motels.  Only about a 30 minute drive or less from any of those areas.


----------



## choctawlb

Maybe I need to hammer out a pin and install it in that ole bum ankle.  You done went and gained too much weight fer me to tote ya. May have to use the rifle for a crutch.
Ken


----------



## Hunterbob1

I guess I will be there in the GONetwork booth, if we have one. Ya'll come by and say hello.


----------



## Nicodemus

choctawlb said:


> Maybe I need to hammer out a pin and install it in that ole bum ankle.  You done went and gained too much weight fer me to tote ya. May have to use the rifle for a crutch.
> Ken



It`s the other one this time. The one that WAS good. All in the name of keepin` everybodys lights and air conditioners runnin`.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

The sultan will be there.Look forward to seeing you guys!!


----------



## dorkmen

Is everyone getting together for breakfast in Macon?


----------



## magnumrecovery

dorkmen said:


> Is everyone getting together for breakfast in Macon?



I'm game...


----------



## Thebody

I plan on taking the kids again this year.  The event is 6 miles from some property I own, so it will be a good excuse to check the cameras and feed.  

This past year was my first year turkey hunting so I'm really looking forward to meeting some call makers and getting advice.  I also like checking out the different seed companies and comparing seed for my plots.  It's a really good time.  

I bet Bass Pro Shop enjoys the event too!!!!


----------



## 12gamag

ill be there...


----------



## Toffy

*Dogs ducks and dollars*

The complex don't allow the dogs.. booth dogs and exhibit dogs yes, but public dogs no.

Friday evening will be the Ga State Duck Calling Championship. Winner qualifies for Stutgart,

Kids 12 and under free.
Adults is $4 or less.

You can buy a plate of BBQ this year at the Blast.. MUMMM
and raise money for kids.


----------



## michaeljt

I will be there and look forward to getting to know some of you I will have a booth 1407 I believe K&D GunWorks (K&D Gunsmithsing) I will have some examples of my work as well as some accessories.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Networker said:


> The complex don't allow the dogs.. booth dogs and exhibit dogs yes, but public dogs no.
> 
> Friday evening will be the Ga State Duck Calling Championship. Winner qualifies for Stutgart,
> 
> Kids 12 and under free.
> Adults is $4 or less.
> 
> You can buy a plate of BBQ this year at the Blast.. MUMMM
> and raise money for kids.



Can I bring my duck?
Pretty sure it's a "booth duck"


----------



## Sultan of Slime

It depends if it has been booth broken?


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

What all kinds of things do they sale there?


----------



## Toffy

*Booth ducks*

Booth ducks go cheap

Retailers, manufactures, buggies, food, outfitters, clothes.

But booth ducks do not go fast.


----------



## gpigate

booth 706, Predator Trail Cams.  if you need a good trail cam or just want to see what the predator has, stop by.


----------



## Sargent

Anybody up for carpooling????


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=214997


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> What all kinds of things do they sale there?



It's not just the usual suspects, somehow they managed to get real quality vendors and exhibitions


----------



## whitetaco02

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> What all kinds of things do they sale there?




Tons of guides were there last year too!


----------



## whitetaco02

ttt


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

ttt

Can someone give me some names of good hotels in Macon. I dont mean 5star just something in a safe area!


----------



## gpigate

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> ttt
> 
> Can someone give me some names of good hotels in Macon. I dont mean 5star just something in a safe area!



There is a hilton garden inn on the west side.  We booked there and they came down to a rate of 99$.  Said they would honor it for anyone coming to the Blast that wanted to stay there.  If interested I can get you in touch with the manager.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101

Yea if you can I would like the phone number. Like I say I just want one that aint in the "ghetto" if you know what I mean..


----------



## whitetaco02

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> ttt
> 
> Can someone give me some names of good hotels in Macon. I dont mean 5star just something in a safe area!



Look for ones in Warner Robins!


----------



## gpigate

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> Yea if you can I would like the phone number. Like I say I just want one that aint in the "ghetto" if you know what I mean..



http://www.hiltongardeninn.com/en/gi/hotels/index.jhtml?ctyhocn=MCNGAGI

1220 Stadium Drive, Macon, Georgia, USA 31204
Tel: +1-478-741-5527  Fax: +1-478-741-8527

I do not have my notebook with the managers name that I talked to with me.  Just ask for the mgr and they should match the rate at 99.  Feel free to use my last name (pigate) as a reference.


----------



## Lightninrod

RH101:  Are you 'nawth' of Macon or South of Macon?

If you're coming up from the South, then staying at a motel in WR(exit 146--I-75) makes good sense.   Those motels are just a couple of miles off of I-75.

If you're coming down to Macon, then staying in a motel in Forsyth makes sense.

Get the idea I'm not too keen on staying overnight in Macon.......?



Dan


----------



## dorkmen

hmm before I bought a home in Macon i stayed at hotels at exit 169. no problems


----------



## Nicodemus

How bout everybody attendin`, stop by our area and say howdy!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr

Lightninrod said:


> RH101:  Are you 'nawth' of Macon or South of Macon?
> 
> If you're coming up from the South, then staying at a motel in WR(exit 146--I-75) makes good sense.   Those motels are just a couple of miles off of I-75.
> 
> If you're coming down to Macon, then staying in a motel in Forsyth makes sense.
> 
> Get the idea I'm not too keen on staying overnight in Macon.......?
> 
> 
> 
> Dan



Dan with me being very familuar with Forsyth, I would make some suggestions to anyone staying here. The map you posted Dan could makes some guys upset. Anyone interested in good places to stay I recomend: The Best Western at Exit 188,  The Days Inn, The Econo Lodge at Exit 187, The Super 8, Holiday Inn and Holiday Inn Express at Exit 186, and the Comfort Inn and New Comfort Inn Suites on Exit 185. The New Comfort Inn Suites have an indoor pool and exercise area as well as jacuzi's in rooms and King size beds. Brand new and very nice. Tell them Tim sent ya, they will know who I am.



Nicodemus said:


> How bout everybody attendin`, stop by our area and say howdy!



Nic I am looking forward to seeing you, Ken, Andy, and Gene. I will try to be there on one of the days. I don't know what the schedule will be just yet. May be slowing some of these guys down comming south bound... Hint...SOS...
Nic I do have some more items for ya if you recall the last ones I gave ya... 
Tim


----------



## Nicodemus

Sounds great Tim. Look forward to seein` you again!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I volunteered to work the GON booth sat afternoon so come see the Sultan.And bring me a Zebra cake or 3 volunteer work makes me hawngry...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

This may sound a little corny, but how are we going to id one another?  Any ideas?  Handle name tags?  I think SOS will be fairly easy to recognize, besides I've seen several pics of him, but not many other members.  Of course I ain't real crazy 'bout walking around with Hooked On Quack wrote on my shirt either.  Whatcha think?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

bump for the night shift


----------



## Hooked On Quack

again


----------



## Workin2Hunt

Hooked On Quack said:


> This may sound a little corny, but how are we going to id one another?  Any ideas?  Handle name tags?  I think SOS will be fairly easy to recognize, besides I've seen several pics of him, but not many other members.  Of course I ain't real crazy 'bout walking around with Hooked On Quack wrote on my shirt either.  Whatcha think?



I wouldn't worry too much about HOQ on your shirt, it's when you see some guy with "Quack Smacker" that i'd be


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Workin2Hunt said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about HOQ on your shirt, it's when you see some guy with "Quack Smacker" that i'd be


----------



## hawg dawg

I will be there 9,10 in the Aarons outdoors booth looking forward to meeting eveybody.

Scott


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Hooked On Quack said:


> This may sound a little corny, but how are we going to id one another?  Any ideas?  Handle name tags?  I think SOS will be fairly easy to recognize, besides I've seen several pics of him, but not many other members.  Of course I ain't real crazy 'bout walking around with Hooked On Quack wrote on my shirt either.  Whatcha think?



I figured you'd be the guy wearing a Neil Diamond tee shirt


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Hooked On Quack said:


> This may sound a little corny, but how are we going to id one another?  Any ideas?  Handle name tags?  I think SOS will be fairly easy to recognize, besides I've seen several pics of him, but not many other members.  Of course I ain't real crazy 'bout walking around with Hooked On Quack wrote on my shirt either.  Whatcha think?



I bet he asks every fat guy in a wheelchair about his stinkbait till I get there


----------



## letsemwalk

is anyone going to be in a booth or be door security?


----------



## dorkmen

I will wear camo and a hunting cap.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Sultan of Slime said:


> I bet he asks every fat guy in a wheelchair about his stinkbait till I get there


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Sultan of Slime said:


> I bet he asks every fat guy in a wheelchair about his stinkbait till I get there


----------



## fulldraw74

Sultan of Slime said:


> I bet he asks every fat guy in a wheelchair about his stinkbait till I get there


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I figured you'd be the guy wearing a Neil Diamond tee shirt



Now that's an idea.


----------



## burchnutz

Lightninrod said:


> RH101:  Are you 'nawth' of Macon or South of Macon?
> 
> If you're coming up from the South, then staying at a motel in WR(exit 146--I-75) makes good sense.   Those motels are just a couple of miles off of I-75.
> 
> If you're coming down to Macon, then staying in a motel in Forsyth makes sense.
> 
> Get the idea I'm not too keen on staying overnight in Macon.......?
> 
> 
> 
> Dan





AW, I live in Macon it's not THAT bad.


----------



## whitetaco02

Two weeks away!


----------



## gradygirl

Hey guys, i want to get there, but would like to meet up with some of you guys that has been my buds since i've joined woody's! Lets plan a gathering of some sort once we get there for us extreme southern folks!

Pam


----------



## copecowboy84

dorkmen said:


> Is everyone getting together for breakfast in Macon?



If so let me know when and where!


----------



## bad mojo

i will be there in thr O,REILLY,s outdoors booth will have the badmojo 1930 ford truck and dogboxes in display and COONDAWGS


----------



## JR

We've talked about either a breakfast, lunch, or dinner... Problem is people arriving/leaving at all different times.  Someone should just pick a meal/time/location and see how many show...


----------



## GA DAWG

Yeah what Kenny said..Either breakfast,dinner or supper! By the way..I'll be there.


----------



## JR

GA DAWG said:


> Yeah what Kenny said..Either breakfast,dinner or supper! By the way..I'll be there.



You better be... If we riding together.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

How ' bout dinner, say around 12ish at the Country Buffet located about 3-4 miles from the Blast, on the Gray Hwy, let's get a head count and I'll see can I book the banquet room.


----------



## Sterlo58

Saturday lunch at the BBQ booth. Everybody be there about 11:45


----------



## GADAWGS

letsemwalk said:


> is anyone going to be in a booth or be door security?




Booth 514, Misfiregamecalls
stop by, preferrably with lots of money or a purdy girl I can tell a lie with the best of em


----------



## JR

Hooked On Quack said:


> How ' bout dinner, say around 12ish at the Country Buffet located about 3-4 miles from the Blast, on the Gray Hwy, let's get a head count and I'll see can I book the banquet room.





Sterlo58 said:


> Saturday lunch at the BBQ booth. Everybody be there about 11:45



Fantastic.  Posts 6 minutes apart, and already 2 different locations.  HOQ, with most figuring on getting down there before/at lunch time... Why not lunch there, the BBQ????  Just a thought.  Now, if you could get out of bed before 11:30, you could do breakfast with some of us.


----------



## GA DAWG

Me and Kenny will have to stop and eat breakfast somewhere along the way..Anybody want to eat with us and where? Kenny,What time we gonna leave?


----------



## Sultan of Slime

GA DAWG said:


> Me and Kenny will have to stop and eat breakfast somewhere along the way..Anybody want to eat with us and where? Kenny,What time we gonna leave?



Just tell the sultan where and when to show  up and cindy and I will show up and she can tell you how to catch bigger fish than me.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=2422024#post2422024


----------



## GA DAWG

Yep I need a few pointers..I'll make sure and ask HER LOL.....KENNY where we gonna eat?


----------



## JR

We gonna leave N. Atlanta sometime around 6ish....  Get to the Macon/Forsyth area around 7:45-8ish...  Waffle House?  Cracker Barrel?  What ya think SOS?


----------



## Smiley

Sterlo58 said:


> Saturday lunch at the BBQ booth. Everybody be there about 11:45



I was planning on eating BBQ at the Blast for lunch anyways. So IF this turns out to be the place and time, I'll see everyone at the bbq area Sat.


----------



## turtlebug

We're there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

kennyjr1976 said:


> Fantastic.  Posts 6 minutes apart, and already 2 different locations.  HOQ, with most figuring on getting down there before/at lunch time... Why not lunch there, the BBQ????  Just a thought.  Now, if you could get out of bed before 11:30, you could do breakfast with some of us.


Kenny, you know I HAVE to have my beauty sleep.


Smiley said:


> I was planning on eating BBQ at the Blast for lunch anyways. So IF this turns out to be the place and time, I'll see everyone at the bbq area Sat.



Looks like the BBQ area will be the most convenient spot for all.  Still don't know how we will know one another.


----------



## JR

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like the BBQ area will be the most convenient spot for all.  Still don't know how we will know one another.



I'll be wearing my shirt that reads, "I'm with stupid!"


----------



## GA DAWG

I'll get kenny to wear a name tag..I'll be with him lol..


----------



## GA DAWG

We posted at the same time


----------



## JR

GA DAWG said:


> I'll get kenny to wear a name tag..I'll be with him lol..



Maybe I'll wear my, "I'm too Sexy" shirt!!!


----------



## turtlebug

GA DAWG said:


> I'll get kenny to wear a name tag..I'll be with him lol..



Uh-Oh, HOQ's gonna be maaaaaad!


----------



## JR

GA DAWG said:


> Yeah and I'll wear my.I'm with stupid shirt






Here, just print off the 2nd picture here... I won't be hard to find.  
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=220734


----------



## Sultan of Slime

kennyjr1976 said:


> Here, just print off the 2nd picture here... I won't be hard to find.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=220734



Whew I hoped it wasnt ol reds avatar pic


----------



## dawg2

I will be there!


----------



## JR

Sultan of Slime said:


> Whew I hoped it wasnt ol reds avatar pic



Man, you should of seen some of the others when he struck that pose...


----------



## Hooked On Quack

kennyjr1976 said:


> Here, just print off the 2nd picture here... I won't be hard to find.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=220734



Mmmmmmmmmmm............looking all manly........boy makes me moist.


----------



## JD

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmm............looking all manly........boy makes me moist.



Dood... I don't think I would have said that. Now, saying that I figured you would say something like that.


----------



## magnumrecovery

I'm game for meeting for breakfast before hand.....

Just name the place...


----------



## JohnK3

kennyjr1976 said:


> I'll be wearing my shirt that reads, "I'm with stupid!"



Is that the one with the arrow pointing up?  [grin]


----------



## JR

JohnK3 said:


> Is that the one with the arrow pointing up?  [grin]



  






Good one!


----------



## Sterlo58

Everybody from Woody's wear a wife beater t shirt ( sleeves cut off ) and a skeleton dew rag. That should allow us to identify each other and also insure that we have the BBQ place to ourselves.


----------



## GA DAWG

kennyjr1976 said:


> We gonna leave N. Atlanta sometime around 6ish....  Get to the Macon/Forsyth area around 7:45-8ish...  Waffle House?  Cracker Barrel?  What ya think SOS?


Didnt we eat at shoneys in Forsyth last year going dove huntin? We could eat there again But I dont care.PICK ONE!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

GA DAWG said:


> Didnt we eat at shoneys in Forsyth last year going dove huntin? We could eat there again But I dont care.PICK ONE!



Lets hit up the Cracker Barrell on Riverside in macon.


----------



## GA DAWG

Sultan of Slime said:


> Lets hit up the Cracker Barrell on Riverside in macon.


Sounds good.Me and Kenny will be there..That is if he can get out of bed that early..He has bankers hours you know!


----------



## Nicodemus

Yall` stop by our booth and say howdy, if you will.


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



yelojaket said:


> Sorry, I should have mentioned the dates...August 8, 9 and 10 (Friday through Sunday) I believe. The Truck Buck Shootout semifinals are Saturday and Finals are Sunday. Also having a BBQ Cookoff contest and lots of free fun stuff for kids to do.
> 
> This is GON's version of the Buckarama since their little fued and "divorce" a few years ago....


 
Do they have near as many vendors?  What is the size of it?

Probably won't make it because this is the first I have heard of it...had the Buckarama on the list of things to do for a while now...starting getting emails and such a couple of months back.

Sounds like it might be a good time...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

pfharris1965 said:


> Do they have near as many vendors?  What is the size of it?
> 
> Probably won't make it because this is the first I have heard of it...had the Buckarama on the list of things to do for a while now...starting getting emails and such a couple of months back.
> 
> Sounds like it might be a good time...



Phil, quit your whinnin and just go, you'll have fun....

and bring your wife, I hadn't seen her in a while


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Phil, quit your whinnin and just go, you'll have fun....
> 
> and bring your wife, I hadn't seen her in a while


 
Ain't no whining...valid questions before I waste $3.80 per gallon of W gas to drive from Suwanee to Macon...


----------



## Jim Thompson

pfharris1965 said:


> Ain't no whining...valid questions before I waste $3.80 per gallon of W gas to drive from Suwanee to Macon...



http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=151


----------



## dawg2

Jim Thompson said:


> http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=151



Thanks for that link!


----------



## pfharris1965

*...*



Jim Thompson said:


> http://www.gon.com/page.php?id=151


 


dawg2 said:


> Thanks for that link!


 
The answer I needed...



Dawg2...give me a holla man...get out the AR's...we need to get to camp and pop off some rounds...we will talk...


----------



## GSURugger

who all has booths..thats gonna be the easiest way for me to meet folks


----------



## JR

Sultan of Slime said:


> Lets hit up the Cracker Barrell on Riverside in macon.



Sounds good.  Start another thread for the Blast Breakfast.


----------



## Swede

I'll be there.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

kennyjr1976 said:


> Sounds good.  Start another thread for the Blast Breakfast.



What time?


----------



## BKA

kennyjr1976 said:


> Sounds good.  Start another thread for the Blast Breakfast.





Sultan of Slime said:


> What time?



I guess you can start the thread anytime you want too.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

BKA said:


> I guess you can start the thread anytime you want too.



Thanks I can always count on you


I meant due to traveling times, what time would be good for breakfast? 9:30 am?


----------



## BKA

Sultan of Slime said:


> Thanks I can always count on you
> 
> 
> I meant due to traveling times, what time would be good for breakfast? 9:30 am?



Well you should have said so.....


----------



## JR

Sultan of Slime said:


> What time?



You can start the thread any day.


----------



## JR

Sultan of Slime said:


> Thanks I can always count on you
> 
> 
> I meant due to traveling times, what time would be good for breakfast? 9:30 am?



Oh, sorry, didn't read all the way down first.  BKA, great minds think alike!  

9:30 AM sounds good at the Cracker Barrel on Riverside.  NOW you can start the thread!


----------



## Michael Lee

We will have a booth, i think the # is 2501 or 2601.

Southern Backwoods Adventures TV

Ya'll please stop by and say hi!!!


----------



## BKA

kennyjr1976 said:


> Oh, sorry, didn't read all the way down first.  BKA, great minds think alike!
> 
> 9:30 AM sounds good at the Cracker Barrel on Riverside.  NOW you can start the thread!



Don't worry about it; you're just giddy now since you found your mitt!


----------



## Whistling Dixie

*outdoor blast*

I will be there selling Dixie Outfitters t-shirts in booth 213 &214 hope I will see yall there.


----------



## pfharris1965

*Hey?*

Any of y'all same vendors gonna be at the Buckarama this coming weekend?


----------



## GADAWGS

GSURugger said:


> who all has booths..thats gonna be the easiest way for me to meet folks



Booth 514, drop by if ya can


----------



## gpigate

706 Predator Trail cams.  we wont be at the buckarama


----------



## Sultan of Slime

If you give away free Zebra Cakes this guy will buy alot from your booth.


----------



## gpigate

ill raise your zebra cake with a hoho


----------



## BKA

Sultan of Slime said:


> If you give away free Zebra Cakes this guy will buy alot from your booth.



Nice smile SOS.........


----------



## Sultan of Slime

BKA said:


> Nice smile SOS.........



Somebody asked me why I looked so mad after catching a nice fish like that.

Well while I was waiting on my turn to weigh in at that tournament there was a guy that kept trying to cradle a 30+lb catfish and he kept dropping it.So I hollar "A real man would just stick his hand in its mouth and pick him up".Everyone started laughing and turned around to see who said it.

Well when it got to be my turn they weighed my fish and I reached in the basket and shoved my hand in his mouth and picked him up "like a real man" 
Due to our brand new 85 gallon  live well that we installed the night before that fish was so lively that he chomped down on my hand so hard I couldnt muster a smile Think shaking hands with a belt sander.

And with everyone knowing what I just told the other guy 2 mins before I dang sure couldnt show any pain.


----------



## JR

Sultan of Slime said:


> Somebody asked me why I looked so mad after catching a nice fish like that.
> 
> Well while I was waiting on my turn to weigh in at that tournament there was a guy that kept trying to cradle a 30+lb catfish and he kept dropping it.So I hollar "A real man would just stick his hand in its mouth and pick him up".Everyone started laughing and turned around to see who said it.
> 
> Well when it got to be my turn they weighed my fish and I reached in the basket and shoved my hand in his mouth and picked him up "like a real man"
> Due to our brand new 85 gallon  live well that we installed the night before that fish was so lively that he chomped down on my hand so hard I couldnt muster a smile Think shaking hands with a belt sander.
> 
> And with everyone knowing what I just told the other guy 2 mins before I dang sure couldnt show any pain.



Better story than the truth....   



You know that Mexican food from the night before... And how you were holding back from fraggin!!!


----------



## Al33

Missing Ridge and I had planned on attending Friday until I noticed the doors do not open until 3PM on Friday. Looks like we will be there early Saturday morning. Looking forward to seeing friends and putting a few faces with some names.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I will look for you then Al.


----------



## EastALHunter

*SunbeltAg Nutrients (Douglas) will be there...*

in our booth #2108.  We will be selling our _Antler Boost_ supplemental pellets and loose mineral.  We will have product with us to sell at mill prices so it's a good opportunity to save on shipping costs and everybody knows how expensive those can be.  The two feeds we will be bringing are our 19% Spring/Summer product and our 12% Fall/Rut/Winter product - both in 50 pound bags.  If you are interested in pallet quantities or pricing information please send me a private message so we can bring enough for everyone that is interested in trying it.

We'll also hopefully have with us (just partnered with this nutrition company this week) some brand new supplemental products called The Edge which have been developed in Oklahoma for whitetail nutrition.  This technology is not available from anyone else in the country for deer to my knowledge.  We will have some information on it if our shipment doesn't arrive in time.

In addition we will be taking orders for Tecomate Manager's Line seed in the 25 and 50 pound bags; Nutri Plot foliar fertilizer, liquid lime, and browse guard; and DeltAg plot enhancement products like Seed Coat.  All will be delivered straight to you or sent by UPS for orders less than $300.

Note: I received permission from the moderators to post about our booth and products before replying to this thread.  Please ask questions by private message as I do not want to hijack this thread but rather wanted to share our information.


----------



## Cknerr

*when is it?*

Probably mentioned a dozen times - but I don't really want to go through 150+ messages.

Been out of things for awhile, so please forgive me for sounding a bit out of touch - I was!

Thanks and take care,
Chris

PS: hope it isn't this weekend!


----------



## dawg2

We need to wear nametags with our sceen names!.....on second thought.....someone might try to beat me up!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

You should smell the faint smell of a zebra cake when I roll by.So I shouldnt need a nametag.


----------



## Allen Waters

dawg2 said:


> We need to wear nametags with our sceen names!.....on second thought.....someone might try to beat me up!



i mentioned t-shirts or hats made up with our users names once and did not get much of a responsen guess most want to stay annonamous.

 anybody know what times certain things like the shoot out and the archery shoot will start each day? i know whats going on each day but don't now the times for each event. Thanks
  Is there actually a schedule with start times for this stuff somewhere i can look up?


----------



## letsemwalk

ya`ll come see us!! 
my pops,the foodplotplanter and i will be working a booth for GON by the front door with a petition on sat. from 2-6. fpp says it shouldn`t cause you to get banned like him for just talking to us.
come tell us some lies.we`ll believe anything!!


----------



## turtlebug

We're gonna be there that morning but just found out tonight that we can't stay all day.  Gotta leave a little after lunch. 

Oh well, we'll see you all for breakfast for sure!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

I will be working the gon network booth sat afternoon.Bring a fatboy a lil debbie!


----------



## Branchminnow

TrophyHunterNGa said:


> Dan with me being very familuar with Forsyth, I would make some suggestions to anyone staying here. The map you posted Dan could makes some guys upset. Anyone interested in good places to stay I recomend: The Best Western at Exit 188,  The Days Inn, The Econo Lodge at Exit 187, The Super 8, Holiday Inn and Holiday Inn Express at Exit 186, and the Comfort Inn and New Comfort Inn Suites on Exit 185. The New Comfort Inn Suites have an indoor pool and exercise area as well as jacuzi's in rooms and King size beds. Brand new and very nice. Tell them Tim sent ya, they will know who I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Nic I am looking forward to seeing you, Ken, Andy, and Gene. I will try to be there on one of the days. I don't know what the schedule will be just yet. May be slowing some of these guys down comming south bound... Hint...SOS...
> Nic I do have some more items for ya if you recall the last ones I gave ya...
> Tim



I appreciate the info... have you got a number on the hotel with the indoor pool? Gqarden Inn Suites. Im gonna call em and book a couple of rooms.


----------



## Branchminnow

dawg2 said:


> I will be there!



Im gonna start tastin BBQ as a judge!!1 So yall come by and and yell at me... I ll be the good looking one in a straw Cowboy hat and liberty's.


----------



## Jasper

Sultan of Slime said:


> I will be working the gon network booth sat afternoon.Bring a fatboy a lil debbie!



I'll trade you a Lil Debbie for a week old box of SOS chicken nuggets! 

See everyone Saturday. Andrew's in the SEEDS drawing so we'll be there.........


----------



## Randy

I have to do a kayak fishing seminar on Saturday in Macon so since I will be in the area I just may get by after lunch.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Jasper said:


> I'll trade you a Lil Debbie for a week old box of SOS chicken nuggets!
> 
> See everyone Saturday. Andrew's in the SEEDS drawing so we'll be there.........



Deal I will mix up some of the secret ingredient for you to add to the current recipe.


----------



## shawn mills

Ok so I've attempted to sort through all the hem hawing on this thread and figure out where everybodys meeting. Is it the Cracker Barrel on Riverside at 9:30 fer sure?


----------



## Sultan of Slime

shawn mills said:


> Ok so I've attempted to sort through all the hem hawing on this thread and figure out where everybodys meeting. Is it the Cracker Barrel on Riverside at 9:30 fer sure?



10-4!!!


----------



## LLove

Michael Lee said:


> We will have a booth, i think the # is 2501 or 2601.
> 
> Southern Backwoods Adventures TV
> 
> Ya'll please stop by and say hi!!!




Dear Michael,

if you haven't gotten more of those pink shirts in for me i'm boycotting your booth. which wont matter much since a couple of your boys can't see over the top of the booth anyways  jk jk. 

but im NOT kidding about the shirt.. you have 4days. GET ON IT! 

Sincerely, 
your buddy Lela.


----------



## choctawlb

Ya'll stop by and say hi. I can't remember the booth #, Nick keeps changing it.
Ken


----------



## Ruger#3

*I'll be there*

Looking forward to meeting some of you folks there.

Meeting folks and looking for that "just gotta have it" for the season. Yep, ought to be a good time.


----------



## Bram

Be sure and stop by booth 911..Bram's Bones..Carp will be with me..come by and say hello..look forward to putting faces with names..


----------



## Nicodemus

choctawlb said:


> Ya'll stop by and say hi. I can't remember the booth #, Nick keeps changing it.
> Ken





 I have two booths. They are, uh, 2110 and 2111, I think. I have too much to try to remember now!    Just show up early Friday mornin`!!


----------



## mossyoak ga

Fairly new to the forum come by booth 908&909 would like to meet folks on here.Booths are Mossy Oak Properties and Biologic


----------



## gpigate

will have some onestringer arrow wraps with us in booth 706.  come on by and take a look.  also if we run out we will be offering a 10% discount code for you to use when ordering from the website


----------



## WoodUSMC

Finally got loose ends tied up. Daughter and I will be there. We are staying in Forsyth tomorrow night. Look forward to meeting everybody!! 

Chris


----------



## Flooded Slough

Watch for Ol' GADAWG

He's in the middle...... Dawg....are you bring your two buddies?


----------



## GADAWGS

Flooded Slough said:


> Watch for Ol' GADAWG
> 
> He's in the middle...... Dawg....are you bring your two buddies?




You forgot to mention that you were the one on the left wearing the black tshirt. And you aint invited to a classy event like the Blast


----------



## 2789britt

i will be there saturday


----------



## 2789britt

bringing the wife with i have to do something girley  with her at a later date since she is coming with me.


----------



## Nicodemus

Won`t be long now......................


----------



## Otis

me and the boy ain't gonna make it now, apparently I did not tell my wife in time, so we have "other" plans


----------



## Swede

slowrollin said:


> me and the boy ain't gonna make it now, apparently I did not tell my wife in time, so we have "other" plans





       

    sissy


----------



## JR

Now THAT was fun!


----------



## DRB1313

Yep!THATwas fun.
Man! There will be some good reading on here for a while with all the new material.


----------



## dawg2

kennyjr1976 said:


> Now THAT was fun!



Why are you home so early


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

dawg2 said:


> Why are you home so early



They were banned from the Gon blast.


----------



## DRB1313

Last time I saw Kenny, He had bought some 50# bags of seed and
 was having the Possey tote them to the truck for him.


----------



## GA DAWG

Was that seed or CORN


----------



## DRB1313

He said is was seed, but who knows. 
I wonder what the folks at Fulldraw Farms would think of him getting corn from somewhere else.


----------



## dawg2

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They were banned from the Gon blast.



Good thing I left when I did


----------



## Muddyfoots

DRB1313 said:


> He said is was seed, but who knows.
> I wonder what the folks at Fulldraw Farms would think of him getting corn from somewhere else.



Fulldraw wouldn't let me set a booth up..


----------



## Bruz

Went today and the kids had fun. I didn't see anyone I recognized except for Nicodemus and he was swamped with folks at the booth.

Some of those deer were unbelievable. The non-typical was impressive.

Robert


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Please do not hold me liable for anything me or my wife said or did today


----------



## DRB1313

Bruz said:


> Went today and the kids had fun. I didn't see anyone I recognized except for Nicodemus and he was swamped with folks at the booth.
> 
> Some of those deer were unbelievable. The non-typical was impressive.
> 
> Robert


All those folks that Nick was swamped with was probably us.


----------



## Buck

Bruz said:


> Went today and the kids had fun. I didn't see anyone I recognized except for Nicodemus and he was swamped with folks at the booth.
> 
> Some of those deer were unbelievable. The non-typical was impressive.
> 
> Robert



How in the world did you miss the dude with the pink hub caps?


----------



## dawg2

Sultan of Slime said:


> Please do not hold me liable for anything me or my wife said or did today



Seriously though, was she serious


----------



## DRB1313

Sultan of Slime said:


> Please do not hold me liable for anything me or my wife said or did today


YES!!! You both had Classics


----------



## GAX

Me and Sleeze met SOS @ the GON booth, nice guy. Nicodemus was right behind him, but like you Bruz, didn't get to meet him. He was talking to about 6 people when I walked by.


----------



## GAX

Sultan of Slime said:


> Please do not hold me liable for anything me or my wife said or did today



Just hurry up with the "recipe" , already.


----------



## Bruz

DRB1313 said:


> All those folks that Nick was swamped with was probably us.



DRB,

I was there from about 2-4:30 or so. I was the fat guy pushing around the double stroller with the 2 heathens in it. Maybe I will make breakfast next time so I learn who everyone is.

Robert


----------



## secondseason

Bruz said:


> DRB,
> 
> I was there from about 2-4:30 or so. I was the fat guy pushing around the double stroller with the 2 heathens in it. Maybe I will make breakfast next time so I learn who everyone is.
> 
> Robert



Hey, we saw ya'll!!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime

DRB1313 said:


> YES!!! You both had Classics



I waiting to see how 60grit works that photo into a thread.I would suggest very carefully!!!


----------



## DRB1313

Bruz said:


> DRB,
> 
> I was there from about 2-4:30 or so. I was the fat guy pushing around the double stroller with the 2 heathens in it. Maybe I will make breakfast next time so I learn who everyone is.
> 
> Robert


Well Dadgum, You ran right over my ankle, at least you could have said hello.
No really, I do recall seeing you.


----------



## DRB1313

Sultan of Slime said:


> I waiting to see how 60grit works that photo into a thread.I would suggest very carefully!!!



Are you referring to her pose or the photo of the legs you thought were nice


----------



## Muddyfoots

Somebody coulda said something while we  were there...

Besides the usual knuckleheads..


----------



## Sultan of Slime

DRB1313 said:


> Are you referring to her pose or the photo of the legs you thought were nice



I meant the ol red moment.


----------



## Bruz

secondseason said:


> Hey, we saw ya'll!!!



Kinda hard to miss me. 



DRB1313 said:


> Well Dadgum, You ran right over my ankle, at least you could have said hello.
> No really, I do recall seeing you.



Probably did. That dadgum thing is hard to steer with both boys in it.

Robert


----------



## 60Grit

Sultan of Slime said:


> Please do not hold me liable for anything me or my wife said or did today


 
I understand the UGA Bulldawgs barking thing, but their habits of greeting other Dawgs in true canine fashion was a bit embarrassing....


----------



## secondseason

60 I really wanted to meet you while we were there.


----------



## Muddyfoots

secondseason said:


> 60 I really wanted to meet you while we were there.



Yeah, I thought I wanted to meet him...

How's the dog, 60?


----------



## 60Grit

secondseason said:


> 60 I really wanted to meet you while we were there.


 
I wasn't hard to miss, fat bald guy with a cane.....

Well, that was until I met a real woman, true to her word as soon as she figured out it was me she did some funky quazi kung fu spinning outhouse hammer kick thingy and my cane went about fifty feet. I was still so mesmerized by her looks, which are a million times better than her avatar, that I couldn't even defend myself when she put me in that South Georgia Bear Hug. 

Just as I was starting to black out, hearing faint voices from this Siren that went something like, "you will obey all women, you will obey all women..!!" My smokin hot ninja babe wife rescued me from a total blackout and I eventually recovered.

I don't believe in hypnotism or the power of suggestion, however I'm still trying to figure out how I left the place with a lot of money gone from my bank account and a new puppy??? 




Word of caution men, when in the presence of Mr. and Mrs. Tbug, keep Mr. Tbug between you and that woman, she will hurt you and make you spend money on your wife that you had no intention of doing.

That woman is dangerous....


----------



## Buck

Muddyfoots said:


> Yeah, I thought I wanted to meet him...
> 
> How's the dog, 60?



Can you believe he named that Dog UGA?


----------



## 60Grit

buck#4 said:


> Can you believe he named that Dog UGA?


 
It actually got changed to Beauregard. We gave him 6 hours to lick his,,,,ummm,,,,,well, you get the picture, and he never did, so UGA didn't fit.


----------



## Muddyfoots

buck#4 said:


> Can you believe he named that Dog UGA?



I heard that too. Unbelievable...


----------



## shawn mills

The good thing about T bug is she has ABSOLUTELY NO COUNTRY SOUTHERN ACCENT! Great gal!


----------



## 60Grit

shawn mills said:


> The good thing about T bug is she has ABSOLUTELY NO COUNTRY SOUTHERN ACCENT! Great gal!


 
Women such as herself are a dying breed. She is a genuine true southern belle, not one of the many wanna be's we hear from so much.


----------



## shawn mills

60Grit said:


> Women such as herself are a dying breed. She is a genuine true southern belle, not one of the many wanna be's we hear from so much.



x20!


----------



## 60Grit

I honestly have to say that the Buckarama should just go ahead and skip Georgia from here on out, the GON Outdoor Blast has everything an outdoorsman would need and more, plus the caliber of folks in attendance is top notch. 

Not sure I'm ready to spend $1,200 on a bow for my 9year old boy, but outside of that one vendor, everyone else was very fairly priced.

Great folks, great time, I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## Muddyfoots

60Grit said:


> Women such as herself are a dying breed. She is a genuine true southern belle, not one of the many wanna be's we hear from so much.



True. She's a good 'un.


----------



## dawg2

Weirdest thing happened....I got home and the bed of my truck had a bunch of beer cans in it


----------



## dawg2

60Grit said:


> Women such as herself are a dying breed. She is a genuine true southern belle, not one of the many wanna be's we hear from so much.



yep


----------



## Muddyfoots

dawg2 said:


> Weirdest thing happened....I got home and the bed of my truck had a bunch of beer cans in it


----------



## shawn mills

I do believe Tom Boy Boots is among that same breed!


----------



## dawg2

Muddyfoots said:


>



What's so funny?


----------



## Muddyfoots

dawg2 said:


> What's so funny?



Nothing..

Anybody seen Quack since....um...nevermind.


----------



## 60Grit

shawn mills said:


> I do believe Tom Boy Boots is among that same breed!


 
If she'd ever say anything I might could agree...I didn't know women could be that quiet...


----------



## Buck

dawg2 said:


> Weirdest thing happened....I got home and the bed of my truck had a bunch of beer cans in it



Those were Muddy's and Kenny's...


----------



## Muddyfoots

buck#4 said:


> Those were Muddy's and Kenny's...



HEY!! Don't blame me. Y'all partook( may not be a word) before me...


----------



## dawg2

buck#4 said:


> Those were Muddy's and Kenny's...



.....so the truth comes out...


----------



## shawn mills

60Grit said:


> If she'd ever say anything I might could agree...I didn't know women could be that quiet...



Oh.... She'll talk. Git her started talking bout hunting and catfishin!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

dawg2 said:


> .....so the truth comes out...



Ok.


----------



## dawg2

Muddyfoots said:


> Ok.



Who was drinking the Zimas?


----------



## Buck

dawg2 said:


> .....so the truth comes out...



  I told 'em not to do it...


----------



## Muddyfoots

Oh yeah, I met JT and Llove...

He had shoes on...


----------



## 60Grit

dawg2 said:


> Who was drinking the Zimas?


 
Had to be SOS, he was the one ogling guys in short pants and commenting on their legs...


----------



## Buck

dawg2 said:


> Who was drinking the Zimas?



Quack.


----------



## dawg2

60Grit said:


> Had to be SOS, he was the one ogling guys in short pants and commenting on their legs...



Is that dog house broken yet?


----------



## Muddyfoots

buck#4 said:


> Quack.



Yep. Kenny bought them for him.


----------



## 60Grit

I'll have to say the most embarrassing part of the day was when Ol' Red tried to give Kenny a wedgy at Cracker Barrel and came up with a hand full of rainbow patterned thong..!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

60Grit said:


> I'll have to say the most embarrassing part of the day was when Ol' Red tried to give Kenny a wedgy at Cracker Barrel and came up with a hand full of rainbow patterned thong..!!!



Quack found the remains..


----------



## Sultan of Slime

60Grit said:


> Had to be SOS, he was the one ogling guys in short pants and commenting on their legs...



That dude must have used some nair or something.he was silky smooth.


----------



## letsemwalk

I had I nice time meeting the ones that I did.
Really enjoyed it and can't wait till next year.


----------



## JohnK3

dawg2 said:


> Weirdest thing happened....I got home and the bed of my truck had a bunch of beer cans in it



That's funny.  The back of my Saturn had a propane fish cooker in it.



BTW:  Thanks, Dawg2, for bringing that to the Blast.  I can now brew up a batch of Uncle Sean's Redneck Rye Ale.  

Didn't meet many folks that I knew the names of, but did get to meet R G and Georgiagirl while talking with some folks at one of the booths.  Found out R G knows some of the same folks I know from living in Tucker!

Next year, going to try to do two things:  Enter the cookoff and get there early enough to make it to breakfast with folks.


----------



## letsemwalk

who all watched the truck buck shoot out. that was pretty awesome.


----------



## bad mojo

hey  ya,ll great to meet THE sultan of slime gadawg kenny1967 and others i cant remeber that came by the OREILLY booth  nice to put a face with a name and dawg dont forget to come down when you  are back on dayshift and we will go do some coon huntin


----------



## Tomboy Boots

60Grit said:


> If she'd ever say anything I might could agree...I didn't know women could be that quiet...



At least when I do talk.... people listen  My mom taught me not to talk to strangers and there were some strange people in Cracker Barrel this morning (pink hubcaps and rainbow thongs) That poor hostess couldn't figure out what to do with all of us, especially when we wouldn't sit where directed, so they stuck us troublemakers in the corner  It was great meeting so many woody-ites... we should do that again next year but hopefully with a reservation so we can all sit together.


----------



## Nicodemus

I really enjoyed seein` all ya`ll today. Thanks to everybody who stopped by. It was nice to be able to put faces with names!


----------



## Tomboy Boots

shawn mills said:


> Oh.... She'll talk. Git her started talking bout hunting and catfishin!!!



My cousin would agree, stopped by to say hello and show him my new trail camera on the way home from Macon, ended up talking for over 2 hours about deer hunting...


----------



## Oldstick

Nicodemus said:


> I really enjoyed seein` all ya`ll today. Thanks to everybody who stopped by. It was nice to be able to put faces with names!



It was nice to meet ya'll too Nic.  I was the guy who walked by when ya'll were just setting up this morning.  

I intended to stay longer but had to cut out early.  Probably before the rowdy Cracker Barrel crowd arrived.


----------



## WoodUSMC

*Great meeting you folks!*



Nicodemus said:


> I really enjoyed seein` all ya`ll today. Thanks to everybody who stopped by. It was nice to be able to put faces with names!



It was nice meeting you Nic! I didn't get to talk to you but a second. I had my 7 year old dragging me around. I finally got a chance to get back over w/the father in law and talk to Nugefan for a while. Man you folks can work some rock. I also finally got to meet the catfisherman himself SOS. Already knew Branchminnow and HunterBoB. I thought I caught a glimpse of TurtleBug. There were a few others I recognized. All in All a great time! Can't wait until the next one! I ended up coming home w/a ground blind, A blood tracking light. Then back by Bass Pro for fishing lures,camo for the daughter and ammo.

Chris


----------



## tuffdawg

60Grit said:


> I'll have to say the most embarrassing part of the day was when Ol' Red tried to give Kenny a wedgy at Cracker Barrel and came up with a hand full of rainbow patterned thong..!!!




 I do believe that i would have paid to see that.


----------



## crackerdave

Is the Blast still going on today? Or was yesterday the last day?


----------



## Buck

rangerdave said:


> Is the Blast still going on today? Or was yesterday the last day?



Yes Sir, it is...


----------



## Al33

Missing Ridge, Chipmonk Chaser and myself made the trip just behind Ta-ton-ka Chips and threeleggedpigmy who decided they wanted to get an earlier start. We had a great time and ate breakfast here in Scarietta before heading south. We did stop at the Cracker Barrel to drop off a Blob target to dawg2 and see who all showed up. Great seeing a bunch of folks again and meeting others in person for the first time. Way too many to list.

I should have taken more pic's than I did but just got caught up in all the excitement. I had a great time and was very impressed with the event. Steve Burch has once again has done an outstanding job with another project. I am looking forward to next year and I just may arrive Friday and spend the entire weekend there. Seeing all of you again only reminded me of how much I enjoyed WAR I at Mikes place and certainly hope it happens again next year. Mike gave us another invitation to have it at his place.

Thanks Nicodemus for the hospitality of sharing your booth and chair. Wished I could have stayed longer and finished the carving on your Ishi stick.

I spent some moolah there. I bought a beautiful Caribou skin and a Millenium lock-on stand with climbing sticks.

I watched one elimination round of the Shoot Out which was pretty exciting.


----------



## hickswr

Does anyone know what time the finals are for the truck buck shootout?


----------



## JohnK3

bad mojo said:


> hey  ya,ll great to meet THE sultan of slime gadawg kenny1967 and others i cant remeber that came by the OREILLY booth  nice to put a face with a name and dawg dont forget to come down when you  are back on dayshift and we will go do some coon huntin


Okay!  I dropped by the O'Reilly booth.  I was the fellow talking about the Tucker store on Lawrenceville Hwy. and wearing the shirt that said:

I LOVE
it when
MY WIFE
let's me go hunting​
I got a lot of comments on that shirt, yesterday...


----------



## Buck

Hey Ta-ton-ka, I see Al has worked his magic again in that group photo…    When will these young ladies ever learn?


----------



## crackerdave

buck#4 said:


> Yes Sir, it is...



Thanks!


----------



## dawg2

JohnK3 said:


> That's funny.  The back of my Saturn had a propane fish cooker in it.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW:  Thanks, Dawg2, for bringing that to the Blast.  I can now brew up a batch of Uncle Sean's Redneck Rye Ale.
> 
> Didn't meet many folks that I knew the names of, but did get to meet R G and Georgiagirl while talking with some folks at one of the booths.  Found out R G knows some of the same folks I know from living in Tucker!
> 
> Next year, going to try to do two things:  Enter the cookoff and get there early enough to make it to breakfast with folks.



I expect a sample of that brewing


----------



## Al33

buck#4 said:


> Hey Ta-ton-ka, I see Al has worked his magic again in that group photo…    When will these young ladies ever learn?



Hey now Glen, would you rather see me with my arms around ugly dudes??? Thanks Outfishhim and to the other ladies that permitted me the photo op!


----------



## Jim Thompson

well met a bunch of yall, some I knew already and some I know now.

good to see everyone and congrats on the Blast Steve it looks like a success for sure.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Tomboy Boots said:


> there were some strange people in Cracker Barrel this morning (pink hubcaps and rainbow thongs)



Mine or kenny's?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

> Hey Ta-ton-ka, I see Al has worked his magic again in that group photo…  When will these young ladies ever learn?





Al33 said:


> Hey now Glen, would you rather see me with my arms around ugly dudes??? Thanks Outfishhim and to the other ladies that permitted me the photo op!



Well now in that pick your left arm is! 

Glen, not sure how he's doing it but I'm picking up on a few "moves". I may even be gettin me an eyepatch soon


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

dawg2 said:


> Weirdest thing happened....I got home and the bed of my truck had a bunch of beer cans in it


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Let me tell you about this tonka truck guy....


----------



## Ol' Red

Nice to meet some new folks as well as see some familiar faces.....There was more than one person that got home with beer cans in their truck...  Any of yall smell your hand after meeting Hooked on Quack?

Red


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Ol' Red said:


> Any of yall smell your hand after meeting Hooked on Quack?
> 
> Red



You noticed it too?
Does he work ar a water treatment plant or is he a proctologist?


----------



## Buck

Al33 said:


> Hey now Glen, would you rather see me with my arms around ugly dudes??? Thanks Outfishhim and to the other ladies that permitted me the photo op!



Well Al, after all these years there is one thing Ta-Ton-Ka Chips and I have each noticed...  If there's a pretty lady in the house you're gonna wrap your arms around her...  

Here's proof from a few years ago...


----------



## Buck

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Well now in that pick your left arm is!
> 
> Glen, not sure how he's doing it but I'm picking up on a few "moves". I may even be gettin me an eyepatch soon



Wish I had learned that eye patch trick back during my high school days...  Definitely a chic magnet...


----------



## LLove

60Grit said:


> Not sure I'm ready to spend $1,200 on a bow for my 9year old boy, but outside of that one vendor, everyone else was very fairly priced.


heeeey we said the SAME thing about one i was looking at! 



dawg2 said:


> Weirdest thing happened....I got home and the bed of my truck had a bunch of beer cans in it


Hey its the tailgaters! lol i never heard anybody mention any screen names when we were standing there so i had no idea who was who



Muddyfoots said:


> Oh yeah, I met JT and Llove...
> 
> He had shoes on...


you did? when? lol i didn't catch ANYBODY's screennames i guess.. im lost.



Nicodemus said:


> I really enjoyed seein` all ya`ll today. Thanks to everybody who stopped by. It was nice to be able to put faces with names!


and THANK YOU Nic for the BEAUTIFUL arrowhead you made me. I *love* it  
and congrats on getting sweet tea while we were wasting away from thirst. 



JohnK3 said:


> Okay!  I dropped by the O'Reilly booth.  I was the fellow talking about the Tucker store on Lawrenceville Hwy. and wearing the shirt that said:
> 
> I LOVE
> it when
> MY WIFE
> let's me go hunting​
> I got a lot of comments on that shirt, yesterday...


HEY i saw you!! lol i was laughing about your shirt while JT was looking at turkey calls, i had to interrupt him and make him turn around and read it!!


----------



## 60Grit

LLove said:


> heeeey we said the SAME thing about one i was looking at!


 
I'm not saying the folks product wasn't worth it, (although I'd have to deer hunt 365 days a year to justify that kind of money) but when you are standing there with the kid right beside you and make it clear that it is for him, well let's just say it came real close to being a "here's your sign" moment for that kid behind the counter....

I think he got the message loud and clear when he said they would have to change the cams, at $80 a pop, on top of the price of the bow  and then later on when he grew into it, they could change them to fit him, at another $80 a pop???  I told the boy, " So now we're up to $1,360 for a bow and I don't even know if this kid likes shooting a bow yet, and if he just so happens to stick with it, I'm gonna have to spend around $160 on gas and $160 on cams to have it fit him in a few years???" "I DON'T THINK SO".

I think he got the message then.


----------



## LLove

60Grit said:


> I'm not saying the folks product wasn't worth it, (although I'd have to deer hunt 365 days a year to justify that kind of money) but when you are standing there with the kid right beside you and make it clear that it is for him, well let's just say it came real close to being a "here's your sign" moment for that kid behind the counter....
> 
> I think he got the message loud and clear when he said they would have to change the cams, at $80 a pop, on top of the price of the bow  and then later on when he grew into it, they could change them to fit him, at another $80 a pop???  I told the boy, " So now we're up to $1,360 for a bow and I don't even know if this kid likes shooting a bow yet, and if he just so happens to stick with it, I'm gonna have to spend around $160 on gas and $160 on cams to have it fit him in a few years???" "I DON'T THINK SO".
> 
> I think he got the message then.




yeah exactly..

kids bows at bps, $199 package deal. 

I was looking at a dtx but can get it set up, closer to home for the same price if not a couple hundred less.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Sultan of Slime said:


> Mine or kenny's?



BOTH!


----------



## bad mojo

saorry john k3 we need to get to gether and shoot the bull at the next gathering i grew up in doraville and loafed around tucker back in the day ,,, thats one reaSON I HAD THE OLD BAD MOJO TRUCK THERE SO FOLKS WOULD KNOW WHO OR WERE I WAS


----------



## GA DAWG

bad mojo said:


> saorry john k3 we need to get to gether and shoot the bull at the next gathering i grew up in doraville and loafed around tucker back in the day ,,, thats one reaSON I HAD THE OLD BAD MOJO TRUCK THERE SO FOLKS WOULD KNOW WHO OR WERE I WAS


I had plum forgot what both you said..The truck is how I found ya...I liked the pictures of the hounds also....Come fall we are gonna tree a few if I have to take off work Thanks for the caps!


----------



## Workin2Hunt

Ol' Red said:


> Any of yall smell your hand after meeting Hooked on Quack?
> 
> Red




I wonder if he found that class ring?


----------



## bad mojo

Anytime Gadawg And Your More Than Welcome Also The  Hotrod   Pup Won Thr Puppy Class And Best Of Breed In Statesboro Last Nite  At 6mths Old He Has 60 Points Out Of 100 Towards Show Champion  And Make Make Show Champ Before Hes 7 Or 8 Mths Old At This Rate


----------



## wildlands

Enjoyed meeting folks and putting faces with names. To bad I have already forgot most. I will remember faces but not the names.  Got to eat breakfast with Nic and a few others before we were all off to our booths. Was a long weekend but I enjoyed it. Had the booth all by myself today. Baby was getting tired of being there and not being able to roam. I had to put her in her crate this morning as she groweled at someone for the first time in 5 years. She was tired and I could not blame her but I could not take the chance. Had a great time promoting tracking dogs and if Steve lets us we will do it again next year.

Ken


----------



## Ol' Red

Workin2Hunt said:


> I wonder if he found that class ring?



Quack, 60Grit, and Tatonka slipped off for a brief moment.  When they came  back,  Quack steps back out adjusting his watch!  

I think the best part was hearing Quack explain "the slap." 

Red


----------



## Muddyfoots

> I think the best part was hearing Quack explain "the slap."
> 
> Red



No doubt!..


----------



## GA DAWG

Ol' Red said:


> Quack, 60Grit, and Tatonka slipped off for a brief moment.  When they came  back,  Quack steps back out adjusting his watch!
> 
> I think the best part was hearing Quack explain "the slap."
> 
> Red


 That made the day allright


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Ol' Red said:


> Quack, 60Grit, and Tatonka slipped off for a brief moment.  When they came  back,  Quack steps back out adjusting his watch!
> 
> I think the best part was hearing Quack explain "the slap."
> 
> Red



I just went with em to watch


----------



## southwoodshunter

I resemble that remark.... 




60Grit said:


> Women such as herself are a dying breed. She is a genuine true southern belle, not one of the many wanna be's we hear from so much.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

southwoodshunter said:


> I resemble that remark....



Yes Mam you most definitely resemble that remark!  It was nice seeing you again, enjoyed having you at our table for breakfast.


----------



## satchmo

It was great meeting everyone at the blast. Really nice to put some faces with the names.
 We can't  wait untill the next one.


----------



## southwoodshunter

Thanks for saving a place for us, it was good to see you again & to meet all the others also.. 
Had a really good time @ breakfast & at the Blast..





Tomboy Boots said:


> Yes Mam you most definitely resemble that remark!  It was nice seeing you again, enjoyed having you at our table for breakfast.


----------



## dawg2

Ol' Red said:


> I think the best part was hearing Quack explain "the slap."
> 
> Red



Notice how he smiled at that part of the story


----------



## Muddyfoots

dawg2 said:


> Notice how he smiled at that part of the story



....and repeated it, 3 or 4 times, with the actual motion...


----------



## dawg2

Muddyfoots said:


> ....and repeated it, 3 or 4 times, with the actual motion...



I notice he had a catch in his back or something


----------



## Muddyfoots

dawg2 said:


> I notice he had a catch in his back or something



Didn't seem to bother him...must be use to it..


----------



## 60Grit

Preverts.....


----------



## Nicodemus

Folks, it was really great to see old friends, and meet new ones. A BIG THANK YOU KINDLY, to everyone that came by to say howdy. It was my pleasure to meet ya`ll!!  You folks are truly the best!


----------



## dawg2

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, it was really great to see old friends, and meet new ones. A BIG THANK YOU KINDLY, to everyone that came by to say howdy. It was my pleasure to meet ya`ll!!  You folks are truly the best!



It was good seeing you again, I think your booth was my son's favorite.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Nicodemus said:


> Folks, it was really great to see old friends, and meet new ones. A BIG THANK YOU KINDLY, to everyone that came by to say howdy. It was my pleasure to meet ya`ll!!  You folks are truly the best!




Nic

How many signatures did you end up with in your book?


----------



## dawg2

Sultan of Slime said:


> Nic
> 
> How many signatures did you end up with in your book?



Be interesting to know that, he had more people lingering around his booth than any of the others!


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin

i had a real "blast' at the blast, nice meeting new people who i see online on here.Nice to put a face with a screen name.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, made some new friends for sure. ( and got a heck of a deal from GON network for the 9 bucks for 50lbs of soybeans)


----------



## Whistling Dixie

I would like to thank all of yall for a very fun weekend I met so many people , like bad mojo , letsemwalk , the boys from old red's jerky. I have to take my hat off to steve and mindy ,and the staff at GON , and all of the volunteers that helped make the Blast !!!!!!  A BLAST !!!!!!!!!! . For  the ones that did not go or could not go I am sorry yall missed out. I look forward to the next one !!!! maybe one for fishing .  Thanks again


----------



## JR

60Grit said:


> I'll have to say the most embarrassing part of the day was when Ol' Red tried to give Kenny a wedgy at Cracker Barrel and came up with a hand full of rainbow patterned thong..!!!





Tomboy Boots said:


> My mom taught me not to talk to strangers and there were some strange people in Cracker Barrel this morning (pink hubcaps and rainbow thongs)





tuffdawg said:


> I do believe that i would have paid to see that.





Sultan of Slime said:


> Mine or kenny's?





Tomboy Boots said:


> BOTH!



    Yea, well it was nice to meet you too Tomboy Boots and SOS.


----------



## LLove

dawg2 said:


> It was good seeing you again, I think your booth was my son's favorite.



His booth was everybody's favorite


----------



## Workin2Hunt

Muddyfoots said:


> ....and repeated it, 3 or 4 times, with the actual motion...


----------



## dawg2

LLove said:


> His booth was everybody's favorite



I do believe so...I didn't get to meet you and JT though


----------



## Woodscrew

I'll have to say in MY opinion this years Outdoor Blast wasn't that great. Sure there was some good stuff there but where was all the fishing gear? I saw one person selling fishing weights. If you were more of a fisherman than hunter the Outdoor Blast wasn't for you. But thats just MY opinion. Guess you have to go to the Fisharma for fishing stuff. Just my 2 cent worth. Don't know if I will even go next year.


----------



## Swede

It was good to finally meet some of you. Some of y'all dissapeared after breakfast.   By the way i'm camo blind or blinded.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

BigSwede said:


> It was good to finally meet some of you. Some of y'all dissapeared after breakfast.   By the way i'm camo blind or blinded.



Did your son ever get enough to eat?


----------



## Swede

Sultan of Slime said:


> Did your son ever get enough to eat?




Heck no, i've never seen him put away that many groceries.  Good to meet you slime.


----------



## Ace1313

thanks everyone whom stopped by my brother and I booth.  We will be taking all the feedback on our flags and try to get everyone the colors that they want.  Once, again thanks and we really enjoyed ourselves.


----------



## Sultan of Slime

Ace1313 said:


> thanks everyone whom stopped by my brother and I booth.  We will be taking all the feedback on our flags and try to get everyone the colors that they want.  Once, again thanks and we really enjoyed ourselves.



Which one was your booth?


----------



## 60Grit

I'm confused.....


----------



## Ace1313

Loudmouth Flags.  The hunting flags that fly on your car.


----------



## Nicodemus

Sultan of Slime said:


> Nic
> 
> How many signatures did you end up with in your book?




Just counted em, and 59 Forum members signed my journal. There were a few who slipped by, but there was a good showin` of forum members who attended the event. I enjoyed every minute of it, and look forward to doin` this again.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

kennyjr1976 said:


> Yea, well it was nice to meet you too Tomboy Boots and SOS.



Nice meeting you too Kenny, but if you don't stop bangin' your head on that wall you're gonna have a serious headache


----------



## JR

Tomboy Boots said:


> Nice meeting you too Kenny, but if you don't stop bangin' your head on that wall you're gonna have a serious headache



Good point.


----------



## NOYDB

Tomboy Boots said:


> Nice meeting you too Kenny, but if you don't stop bangin' your head on that wall you're gonna have a serious headache



Yeah, but think of the poor wall........


----------



## Branchminnow

JohnK3 said:


> Okay!  I dropped by the O'Reilly booth.  I was the fellow talking about the Tucker store on Lawrenceville Hwy. and wearing the shirt that said:
> 
> I LOVE
> it when
> MY WIFE
> let's me go hunting​
> I got a lot of comments on that shirt, yesterday...





 i saw you and looked at a friend who was standing beside me.........I said " now that is a henpecked husband if I ever seen one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldstick

Woodscrew said:


> I'll have to say in MY opinion this years Outdoor Blast wasn't that great. Sure there was some good stuff there but where was all the fishing gear? I saw one person selling fishing weights. If you were more of a fisherman than hunter the Outdoor Blast wasn't for you. But thats just MY opinion. Guess you have to go to the Fisharma for fishing stuff. Just my 2 cent worth. Don't know if I will even go next year.



I have to agree.  It was a great meet and greet event, but if you don't bowhunt, wasn't looking for custom turkey calls, wasn't looking to decorate an outdoor lodge nor were a landowner/manager I didn't see too much of interest except for Nicodemus and Nugefan's booth.


----------

